
Astrobiologists discover fossils in meteorite fragments - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150417-astrobiologists-discover-fossils-in-meteorite-fragments-confirming-extraterrestrial-life
======
trentlott
From the frontpage:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5356483>

